# St. Patrick's Day more Red than Green



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

How did yours go?


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> How did yours go?
> 
> View attachment 104272


I enjoyed all that red turning into "green"  see what I did there

I think I took the same exact screenshot haha










And of course this. Mid day I hit a rut but dove into that red and non stop for 3 hours.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Interesting to see different people's surge maps.

The OP's have very odd shaped sections, while GrinsNgiggles is more evenly shaped but not quite perfect.

Here in Atlanta, ours is perfect hexigons.

They even changed it recently and did something really stupid, they made the hexigons smaller, so when you zoomed in to see the actual surge multiplier, the numbers are so tightly packed that it looks like a hot mess, can barely even see the map behind it anymore.










That isn't fromt Saint Patrick's day, just a screenshot I'd taken in the past.

Saint Patrick's day had decent surges at the end of the day, but not much during the earlier hours. Last friday was much better. More than likely there was just too many drivers out for the holiday expecting a good payout. Good night still, but could have been better.


----------



## RaleighUber440 (Jul 17, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> I enjoyed all that red turning into "green"  see what I did there
> 
> I think I took the same exact screenshot haha
> 
> ...


What's "Wait Time" in reference to? We don't have that here in Raleigh...


----------



## Gogoday (Jan 11, 2017)

What's the meaning of "1.7x 5-8 p.m",does the multiple now change by time?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Gogoday said:


> What's the meaning of "1.7x 5-8 p.m",does the multiple now change by time?


That's is not surge. That is boost. Uber gets drivers to an area where they expect demand in which they charge pax the same but pay the driver slightly more.


----------

